# The Much Loved 7T32 Seiko Movt.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just a quick question. I LOVE my seiko 7T32 chronographs, i'd wear nothing BUT them if they had a bit more credibility. Anyway, now seiko have stopped manufacturing this movement, and moved on to bigger and better things, is it worth picking up a scrapper now for parts? (before they get too pricey I mean)

I have a couple here awaiting refurb, and I'm considering keeping one as a donor watch just in case. Seiko no longer supply the parts to watchmakers, so I'm thinking they will only go up in price. Is it worth keeping one for scrap, or are these (usually pretty bulletproof) watches reliable enough not to warrant keeping one for parts? Its only a cheapish quartz after all. Many thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Just a quick question. I LOVE my seiko 7T32 chronographs, i'd wear nothing BUT them if they had a bit more credibility.
> 
> Anyway, now Seiko have stopped manufacturing this movement, and moved on to bigger and better things,
> 
> *is it worth picking up a scrapper now for parts?*


*YES* - most certainly. :wink2:

Check out this earlier thread on subject of a 7T32 - OP is still having 'awaiting parts' issues:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48938

PS - I have a couple of 7T32-7F80's that I wear as daily beaters (but not in preference to my 7A38's). :notworthy:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Yep, that seals it. I dont ever want those kinds of problems if and when I come to need parts for the movement.

Just what kind of prices will these watches be fetching in the future? I mean, you can pick up a minter now for around a ton, and an unboxed beater around the Â£30 mark (which is roughly what most of mine have cost me!) I usually spend money on a new glass and a bracelet polish to fetch the watch back up to nice condition, and the movements checked over. I always say that any of my watches are for sale or swap though (for the right price! lol) so it'd be nice to know these are going to be a bit more sought after when they're kept in good condition.

I have a gorgeous blue dial one now that would look great restored, but needs a lot doing, so might just keep that one in the drawer as a 'just in case'. There is no paperwork for this one anyhow, and I like to keep my watches complete where I can. So a donor watch it is. :-(


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Quick heads up, there is a steel/gold plated 7T32 chrono on e.bay spares or repair at the moment. Watch movt. itself is listed as perfect but the bracelet is missing a lug attachment (one of the g/p shoulders).

I've dealt with the seller before (in fact I bought a black/silver last week in similar condition for Â£40 and its looking great!) This one is listed at Â£25 and its at least the second time its been listed, so a minimum bid should snag it. Might even be worth shooting a friendly e,mail and offering 20 notes explaining that its tough to clean g/plated's up. Anyone else looking for a spare 7T32 chrono movement might want to have a look at this. Pre-owned gold plate seiko's never brush up too well in my experience, but its worth Â£25 just to pull its insides out!

I'm happy with the spares i've got for the time being, else I might have a go.

Happy hunting folks.

Oh, its not actually listed as a 7T32 but i'm fairly certain, it was listed with the one I bought last week, both on identical listings.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

As linked to above... YES! Get spares in now. My 7T32 has been away since before Christmas. Its now with Seiko themselves for a repair. It would seem that Seiko themselves are the only people left holding spares - and they're not handing them out. If you want it fixed, its Seiko only. Still, Â£85 all in for a total overhaul is worth it in my book.

Mine returns in 2 weeks. I've owned it since 1989. Great watches... but plastic gears in certain places are its weakness.


----------

